# Big fish, big personality?



## isimek (Jun 9, 2010)

Is there a fairly large fish with a ton of personality I could keep in a 30 gallon tall tank? I am open to ANY suggestions.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

parrot mixed flower horn hybrid =) they dont get too large and are ok alone or in a group


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Brichardi Cichlid could work if your water suits them.Keyhole Cichlids are another relatively small cichlid that might work as well if cichlids interest you.
Relatively larger fish are best kept in larger tanks with their long term health in mind. Too large of fish in smaller tank can lead to stunted growth and health issues.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't know how large of a fish you are thinking of but I think one Gourami would be nice. I had one that was around 4 inches long and quite beautiful. The one I have now isn't full grown yet but has the sweetest personality. He is always watching everything I do and such a curious fish. Just a lot of fun to watch. Do you have live plants in your tank?


----------



## Oldman47 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have kept some rainbow cichlids, Herotilapia multispinosa, in a tank that size but they would be best with no other fish in a small tank like that. If you want to place them with other fish, you will need more room. This is a picture of some of mine in a large tank.


----------

